# Alpha!!!!!



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I finally got to collect my little girl last Monday! I know some of you have been dying to see pics of her, so here she is! Don't worry, more will follow-just thought I'd show you a few pics before you started to think I made her up!lol
The first picture is Alpha hiding in the kennel the first day we got her. They were all taken on my phone so I hope they're ok!
The second is her & Monty lying together in the porch-she looks so small beside him!lol
The third is her in her new kennel
The fourth is her asleep in Monty's bed (I think she's imagining she's back in the womb!LOL)
The fifth is the only one I could get of her sitting still!
.......more to follow!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

The first one here is of her falling asleep in the kitchen
The second is her posing for a picture
The third is Monty trying to ignore her trying to bite his face as usual!lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She is lovely hun


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks hun-she's bloody mad though!lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Soooooooooo cute


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hehe its a husky thing lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was thinking that! She's so intelligent-the first day I got her, she watched me open the freezer to get ice & then she decided "that looks easy!" and opened it with her nose! Fun, fun, fun!lol


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

love pic 5 she is soooo cute bet you are having so much fun with her


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

carebear said:


> love pic 5 she is soooo cute bet you are having so much fun with her


Yeah, she hasn't got all her vaccinations yet so I'm carrying her everywhere & I can't go 10 steps without people asking to rub her, kiss her etc! She's loving it-she keeps doing the whole "I'm shy, look how cute I am" thing!lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes sooooooooooooooooo sweet


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

katie200 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes sooooooooooooooooo sweet


Thanks hun-don't let the pictures fool you-lol!:lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

aw she is soooooooo beautiful. what a fab name too!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tapir said:


> aw she is soooooooo beautiful. what a fab name too!


Thanks a million. Her name suits her too-she's a bossy little madam!


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

wow she is stunning!!!!!!! xxx hope your having lots of fun  xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow she is so cute


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well that's settled it, you're definitely bringing both dogs next time you come to BB so I can steal them!

She is gorgeous and Monty is his usual handsome self too!:thumbup:

I hope Monty hasn't taught Alpha to do what he taught Otto yet!


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey LouJ69 Girl! 

An amazing furhug for lil Alpha & Monty. I mean, seriously, how cute are they together huh? May you have long happy and mischievious times with them both. It was worth the wait, for I just .....



Dobelove from us all here!

xox


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

How sweet pictures  Very cute


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous little girl! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

A few more pics of Alpha, now 10 weeks old. She was weighed in the vets today-7.4kg, a little underweight due to the diarrhoea she's had, but fine otherwise, thankfully!She's had her final vaccinations so she is ready to be walked, which is great-my arms can't take much more carrying her!lol 
The first picture is her & Monty hiding on the mop.
The second is her enjoying her first bone while Monty refuses to share his!lol 
The third pic is Alpha trying to fit Monty's ball in her mouth & the last is her waiting to go for a drive in the oh's van-she loves the car & the van! More pics tomorrow!x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's too cute for words!


----------

